# Anubias deficiency? PHOTOS ADDED Leaves with curled/crinckled edges



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

So I got some anubias varieties in the mail today, several leaves have edges that are crinkled/curled/wrinkled/wavy how ever you wish to call it. I have anubias nana in my tank so I know its not normal form as the new nana (and some of the others) are not as smooth on their leaf edges. 

I'm curious if this is a deficiency? Is it some "Ah its cold!" *tighten up* crap from going through mail? Or lacking some ferts from previous waters? Curious if correcting any deficiency will make existing leaves smooth out or only new ones will be proper?

I tried Google-ing about this and other people gave a huge variety of deficiency answers to this previously asked question including: co2, potassium, phosphorus, magnesium, boron, or nitrates being lacking in the tank.

Currently anubias are floating in tank with lights off to acclimate, will be 'planting' them tomorrow (and possibly holding a RAOK to get rid of other plants to make room for them). 

Again these are coming from *a different persons tank* so I don't know exact fert details but was told "no CO2, iron, potassium, and micros dosed weekly".

I can post a photo of them this evening or maybe tomorrow (will update title and first post when photos are ready). In the mean time your thoughts/suggestions would be helpful.



edit: sorry for delayed photo update


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Need to see the photos first.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Photos added, please look at first post. anubias include: coffeefolia, nana, barteri, frazerie, and 1 other taller variety I can't remember the name of.
There is so much crinkling in the nana leaves I have a heck of a time telling nana apart from coffeefolia x.x


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

A pity we don't have the details of the person's tank who you got them from, but it looks like classic nitrogen deficiency symptoms.

Their nitrate levels were probably 0.

All they need is a little TLC now and they won't drop any more old leaves.

You can read more about nitrogen deficiency in anubias here: 

A. barteri nana:
http://deficiencyfinder.com/?page_id=666

A. barteri nana petite:
http://deficiencyfinder.com/?page_id=672


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

The dried out/burned looking leaves may be a combination of too much light and lack of nutrients. 

Since the wavy leaves are not normal, they would support the idea that they need fertilizer.

I would supplement a general aquarium fertilizer that has iron in it and see how it goes.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Will the leaves un-crinkle if the deficiency is fixed? I know the leaves with holes/yellowing won't get better just curious if I will have a nana with half old coffefoila looking leaves, and half new smooth leaves as it ages/grows?


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

It is unlikely that the crinkled leaves will revert to normal after nitrogen is added. When the plant grows out some more you can just snip them off if they haven't fixed themselves by then.

The coffefoila naturally have rippled leaves like that, so that part isn't a deficiency.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

ValMM said:


> The dried out/burned looking leaves may be a combination of too much light and lack of nutrients.
> 
> Since the wavy leaves are not normal, they would support the idea that they need fertilizer.
> 
> I would supplement a general aquarium fertilizer that has iron in it and see how it goes.


I use Seaschem Excel, *flourish*, potassium, and phosphorous. I believe flourish will have iron in it. The previous owner said they had dosed iron in its tank though.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

AquaAurora said:


> I use Seaschem Excel, *flourish*, potassium, and phosphorous. I believe flourish will have iron in it. The previous owner said they had dosed iron in its tank though.


that is definitely a Nitrogen deficiency, you are not adding any Nitrogen, flourish only provide very little nutrients mainly NPK.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

happi said:


> that is definitely a Nitrogen deficiency, you are not adding any Nitrogen, flourish only provide very little nutrients mainly NPK.


Thank you for your opinion on the deficiency. I will not be adding nitrogen as my tank has 10-20 ppm nitrate (probably 10 but api test kit colors look the same). I don't know what nitrate levers were in the tank these originated from.
My tank seems to have a nice balance as one of the two old nana I have (got sept/oct 2013) is flowering.
The new anubias seem to be doing ok in their new home. I'm not sure if its too visible but there is a tiny brown leaf forming on one of the larger plants in the photos, its opened up, grown taller, and turning green now. 
I just hope the really damaged one spits out a lot of new leaves so I can cut off the bad ones... it also had a more tan/cream/yellow rhizome rather than green (its a congensis or frazeri)


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

AquaAurora said:


> I use Seaschem Excel, *flourish*, potassium, and phosphorous. I believe flourish will have iron in it. The previous owner said they had dosed iron in its tank though.


Oh, I misread that earlier then. Sorry.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

ValMM said:


> Oh, I misread that earlier then. Sorry.


Quite alright ^^


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Any chance of an update? How are the plants doing?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Sorry, no photos getting ready to transfer them all to a larger tank.
Frazier (i think.. top, and second from bottom photo) with the most dead spots on its leaves is still losing those leaves, no new ones yet. 
Congensiss (bottom photo): one new leaf open and not perfect but better than old ones (can be seen as tiny brown stem in photo)
Nanas, coffefolias, and barterie are all crammed together.. i think at least 2-3 of them have new shoots/stem starting (no leaf yet).
Pettite... one of them had yellowing rhizome (assumed rott) had to cut that part off which split the petite into two (was a connection/joint in rhizome) No new noticeable rot yet.
All are slowly putting out new roots, no new algae but the hard green spot algae from old homes does not want to come off (even with dips). 
One of my older nanas (from 2013) had a flower that's about done blooming now (or was partially eaten).
And that's about it. No magical un-wrinkle/crinkle/curling of deficient leaves but hoping for more noticeable new growth soon.


----------

